# runkeeper disappeared



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2012)

Why has Runkeeper app disappeared from my phone? I haven't uninstalled it. This is on a HTC Desire. Any ideas?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2012)

And now its back after a system crash and re-boot.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2012)

hooray!

[/thread]


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2012)

runkeeper failed to keep running?


----------

